# Vape King Lounge V2.0



## Gizmo (2/5/14)

We have done some cool changes



Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/5/14)

@Gizmo looking real cool... Wish I was in Jozi to come along and blow plumes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

I look forward to visiting when I get up to Gangster Land! Looking good Gizarama!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/5/14)

Looking really good. Well done @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Oooh ooh I have a picture too 







We have way more sitting room now. Couches to relax on while you wait. A coffee machine and you can even play games while you wait. 

So what are you waiting for come have a coffee and a vape and relax in the lounge

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I look forward to visiting when I get up to Gangster Land! Looking good Gizarama!




And when might that be sir 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> And when might that be sir



Stroods I really want to come up and meet you guys! You have been so instrumental in converting me to this addiction! When I get back from our CT trip I will make a plan... maybe coincide it with a Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

the cat is out the bag ....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> the cat is out the bag ....



Yip...

Hes a chop...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

hey , he is your chop and you love him !!! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Looking forward to seeing what the web site holds when it gets back online! Gizarma doing some kewl stuff I guess?


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Looks great guys. Well done!


----------



## Alex (2/5/14)

You have a coffee machine @Stroodlepuff  And you never offered me any  earlier


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Alex said:


> You have a coffee machine @Stroodlepuff  And you never offered me any  earlier



Lol it wasnt set up yet

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

Awesomeness...you are the benchmark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/5/14)

You guys seriously have a really sweet setup there.. If I stayed in JHB I would probably spend all my time there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> hey , he is your chop and you love him !!! lol



Haha touche'

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (3/5/14)

Whens the "Get Together"? 

Lounge is awesome by the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stroods I really want to come up and meet you guys! You have been so instrumental in converting me to this addiction! When I get back from our CT trip I will make a plan... maybe coincide it with a Vape Meet!



Sounds good to me 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (3/5/14)

Looking good guys! When I'm up in jozi again I will def make a turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (3/5/14)

Looking great guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/5/14)

Wow!!! That looks amazing!!! Now I realy must come and visit!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Outside signage has gone up...took this photo from the road

Note - We just put ecig store on the sign for safety reasons, dont want to many shall we say sneaky eyes looking out for whats behind the gate











Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

nice 

when you get back on monday/tuesday it will be VK setup 3.0...
@Rowan Francis we are all still on for the weekend right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

hahahahaha I have eyes here to watch you boys!


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

watch , as in show and tell ??? ooooooooh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Now we won't miss the drive-in later the night when we go and get more B's & G's

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporeon (22/5/14)

Where is this Puffing Paradise???... So. Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Vaporeon said:


> Where is this Puffing Paradise???... So. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



We are in Fourways Johannesburg

Address is :

53 Troupant Avenue
Magaliessig

Corner of Avalon and Troupant Avenue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/5/14)

One day when I'm all grown up! Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

its looking different from when these photos were uploaded again  Will try do a few shots later after the day is done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We are in Fourways Johannesburg
> 
> Address is :
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome! I'm right around the corner!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Looking good guys, well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff it looks grait!! I think with the vape meet we must set a date for that braai 

and I must say *WOW!!!!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @Stroodlepuff it looks grait!! I think with the vape meet we must set a date for that braai



Definitely - its long over due

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Definitely - its long over due



I hoped we would already been there a couple of times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyker (22/5/14)

I'm planning on spending some serious money there!


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (22/5/14)

I have exactly the same coffee machine! Makes awesome cappuccino, never tried it for coffee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> I have exactly the same coffee machine! Makes awesome cappuccino, never tried it for coffee.



Coffee is pretty sick too, i set it every night and have coffee as soon as I wake up because it works on a timer lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

now thats how a vape shop is meant to look!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Looks great! Hope the walk in beer cooler is in before this weekend

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

Nice before party pics

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/5/14)

Lol you nutters

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

If the coffee machine doesn't make it through the night, who volunteers to make us all coffee Sunday morning?


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/14)

i can get somebody to donate an old sock he's not using, either @devdev or @PeterHarris might have a holey one spare !!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Coffee is pretty sick too, i set it every night and have coffee as soon as I wake up because it works on a timer lol



Haha I still haven't even bothered to set the time, bought it like 2-3 years back! (Also I imagine Eskom failures would kinda screw up your morning coffee time on occasion?!!)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Haha I still haven't even bothered to set the time, bought it like 2-3 years back! (Also I imagine Eskom failures would kinda screw up your morning coffee time on occasion?!!)



Hasnt happened yet  but Im sure it will at some point


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo Looks great guys... Enjoy


----------



## RIEFY (22/5/14)

one day! NICE gojng guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (22/5/14)

no giving booze to the kitties

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

ill bring a laser light machine, and we can watch the cats go NUTS trying to catch em spots

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/14)

Congrats on the sign guys. Looking good

For those of you who are in Jhb and havent yet visisted VapeKing, I suggest you go for it.

The photos above dont really do it justice. @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff have really created a great experience. A long bar type of setup with ample space. All the products on display. Virtually all the juices on tap to try before you buy. And a friendly atmosphere. Always a good laugh too. Well worth the visit. 

Well done guys. All your efforts have helped me a lot in my vaping journey

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the sign guys. Looking good
> 
> For those of you who are in Jhb and havent yet visisted VapeKing, I suggest you go for it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words @Silver  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (27/5/14)

Can't find the place through Google maps? Is it by the shopping centre? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

Vaporeon said:


> Can't find the place through Google maps? Is it by the shopping centre?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Pass the shopping centre at the next bend on left hand side, you will see signage on entry gate


----------



## thekeeperza (27/5/14)

Hope this works - https://goo.gl/maps/mcY7c
Google shows the address as 51 Troupant Ave??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/5/14)

I'm so glad that I live far far away from this place, I would be there more than I'd be at work..... looks so awesome, classy and chilled

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporeon (27/5/14)

johan said:


> Pass the shopping centre at the next bend on left hand side, you will see signage on entry gate


Found it thanks! Hahaha couldn't see the sign cause the door was open! Really awesome Vape lounge! Got to try out almost every flavour and got some good advice (still very much a noob)... My only regret I'd that I had to rush off! Will definitely be going back though once I have some more time on my hands 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (28/5/14)

Place looks awesome you guys!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/14)

New POS implemented in store  

Just waiting for delivery of our card machine 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/6/14)

Wow that is grate!!!! I'm so jelous now


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

So I was sitting in the lounge chatting to a customer earlier and he reminded me that we have yet to post updated pics of all the changes we made while we we closed in December. 

Now I know that this is 5 months later but hey what can I say. 

So without further ado I present to you Vape King Head Office Lounge V3.0


View of the lounge area 











Newish and improved Tasting Bar










Product displays:










E-liquid selection and customer service area:






Oh and the cat

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (7/5/15)

This looks really fun to hang out, pity you guys are in Joburg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/15)

Great pics @Stroodlepuff 
I like the way you guys painted that one wall red

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> This looks really fun to hang out, pity you guys are in Joburg.





Silver said:


> Great pics @Stroodlepuff
> I like the way you guys painted that one wall red



Thanks Guys  Just realised the cleaning bucket in the first photo lol, wouldn't be a Vape King lounge set of pictures without it though, I think I have managed to get some sort of cleaning item in every series of these pics  

@SamuraiTheVapor will have to come pay us a visit in Jozi  for VapeCon  with a R1.00 Mango flight ticket 

@Silver yeah I love it, it livens the place up a bit  and makes it feel like a real shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/5/15)

Wow, looks awesome.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (8/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oooh ooh I have a picture too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I'm coming through tomorrow to check it out


----------



## Dirge (8/5/15)

Was there earlier today. Looks good


----------



## andro (9/5/15)

look awesome. what are those boxes that say on the side all in one?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/15)

andro said:


> look awesome. what are those boxes that say on the side all in one?



Nitecore Chargers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

